# goopy eye discharge?..



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so every morning i usually have to wipe my dog's eyes because there's always a little bit of discharge thats a bit hardened. but today there was more discharge than usual and it was all goopy. it was also inside his eye which is unusual. so i wiped that away but discharge kept coming out so i had to wipe his eyes 3 times this morning in a matter of minutes. the discharge is a slightly tinted yellow.. could it be a sign of an eye infection?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sounds like it probably has to do with his sinuses.. Not sure how to treat this one because I haven't had personal experience. Might be as simple as a round of antibiotics.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I would take him to the vet, my EB and Pug have eye discharge all the time, because of the loose skin it's normal. But the discharge is always clear, sometimes brownish like tear stains if it has been there all night, never yellow. Does it smell at all? Usually, but not always, if theres an infection you will smell a sour kind of odor.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

My dog gets this too. With him it is allergies. I give him benadryl 25 mgs before bed and this really seems to help. If its infected he may need eye drops from the vet.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

if it was slightly yellow and sort of gooey, it is probably pollen....use a warm washcloth and sort of hold it to the eye for about 30 seconds with gentle pressure, then wipe underneath and the corner. If there is a lot of pollen it can take a while to flush it by blinking and overnight it gets goopy.....give him a benadryl (one 25mg plain benadryl) at night and watch for a few days if he is not showing any other symptoms (fever, vomiting, loss of appetite, etc.) 

if it is sort of greenish, go to the vet right away. Also, if it is only one eye, go on in so they can check it. Greenish/yellow usually means infection of some sort. Usually you get the poly-vectin ointment to put in there a couple of times a day.

I have a bunch of allergy sufferers here so we have been through this a bit! It always worries the heck out of me because they can't speak english and just tell me! LOL I will say I always try to err on the side of caution so if we have something like this and it doesn't clear up in 48 hours or so, we head on in! Good luck and keep us all posted!


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

I had this problem with cats, honestly. Dab hot, but not too hot water in the corners of their eyes with a paper towel or cloth towel. It has something to do with their sinuses, just like humans, warm moisture does the trick.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

EB?? Easter Bunny? lol


----------



## Mrs.Catlett (May 21, 2010)

*Yucky Eye Boogers!*

I have a 7 month old brindle male pit and a 1 1/2 yr old female white pit... We are originally from Arkansas but my husband is stationed in Southern California in the desert... My female adapted well because she was older but when we brought our male here he was like 3 months ish maybe 4 but his nose is always dry and he recently has been having eye boogers constantly not just in the morning once I wipe them once I turn around and there back again and my female is beginning to have them but not as bad as my male... My female will lick and clean his eyes.. I'm not sure what exactly to do or if its just allergies or if I should take him to the vet... Also he is a red nose brindle and is it normal for him not to have a wet nose?


----------

